# iPhone 3G users w/ Jailbreak, READ



## FieryCoD

I just found this post on ModMyI (and a video on Youtube) about a guy overclocking his iPhone to 550MHz (from 412MHz)

And us, being Overclock.net, like to overclock right?

http://modmyi.com/forums/file-mods/6...ml#post4890410

I have installed this in, and definitely notice an increase in free memory space and a bit faster performance overall. Somebody else care to try this with me just to make sure I'm not imaginating? *Remember, iPhone 3G only, not 3GS.*

Tutorial on how to do it here:


YouTube - Overclock iPhone 3G





Note: I am not responsible for any damage or harm that may happen to your iPhone while experimenting with this.


----------



## halifax1

Wow, that's pretty awesome. My 3GS is running higher than that!









/Sarcasm.

In all seriousness, that's quite an advantage on the 3G. Definitely better than running at stock speeds.


----------



## like30ninjas

it's only a matter of time until a waterblock will be released


----------



## HappycoreDJ

*pulls out 3G from box*


----------



## JKBenchmarks

LN2 time!


----------



## Socom

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JKBenchmarks* 
LN2 time!

Do It!


----------



## 500sd

interesting...i dont want to risk it just yet though. i would wait until it gets a little more research and time.


----------



## Lyric

Interesting....anyone tried this yet?


----------



## OmegaNemesis28

Technically isn't overclocking. Its like the PSP. The CPUs inside the iPhones are downclocked from their original state. Even the 3GS is underclocked. I believe the Palm Pre has the same CPU as the 3GS and its in the same situation. Or was that the new Blackberry? I forget.


----------



## Boss Hog

Bump it up to at least 620mhz, that is the stock speed if they wouldn't of underclocked it. If it's rated at that speed, why not run it?


----------



## [Teh Root]

Battery Life Fail.


----------



## Emmanuel

Overheating. Your new home screen would be "iPhone needs to cool down before you can use it"


----------



## Zaid

is this still possible on the iphone 3g? the video is down and i cant find a reliable source of info on overclocking the iphone 3g.

im looking to bump it up 100mhz to 512mhz. any information would be appreciated.


----------



## epicsurge

downsides include lower battery life.


----------



## Zaid

dose anyone how to do this on the iphone 3g with latest os?


----------



## BADFASTBUSA

That sucks, the video is down


----------



## Zaid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BADFASTBUSA*


That sucks, the video is down










thats why i bumped this thread asking for an up to date guide.


----------



## phaseshift

the video seemed to be taken down but great find, my iphone is slowly slowing down and i'm starting to hatre it. I also hate the gps, doesn't update fast enough and I end up being 5 streets ahead from turning


----------



## TheTurk

nevermind


----------



## Zaid

thats a link on how to jailbreak your iphone,its very easy and just takes 1 click to jailbreak an iphone. however, dose anyone have info on how to overclock the cpu?


----------



## Deegan

My friend did this a lil while back. Not only does it drain the battery his got very very hot and eventually died after only a month. I have seen folks do it no problem though. and it does seem to work faster.


----------



## Zaid

^ how much did he overclock it by? and where did u get the info about other people overclocking it?


----------



## allikat

Hrm, the real question is, would YOU put your iphone into your pocket when it has a full dice pot hooked up to it??


----------



## Zaid

Quote:


Originally Posted by *allikat* 
Hrm, the real question is, would YOU put your iphone into your pocket when it has a full dice pot hooked up to it??









what?


----------



## allikat

A dice pot, is a metal container, filled with dry ice (frozen co2) used for some extreme cooling. Also google up ln2 pots, which are the same thing, only filled with liquid nitrogen.


----------



## Zaid

Quote:



Originally Posted by *allikat*


A dice pot, is a metal container, filled with dry ice (frozen co2) used for some extreme cooling. Also google up ln2 pots, which are the same thing, only filled with liquid nitrogen.


oh, lol okay now its funny. and, honestly yes i would. just for the extra mhz i would ruin my iphone, thats why im on this site.

i know the iphone should be safe to overclock to 500mhz, as the cpu was built to run at 620mhz. and a 100mhz overclock would give me a clock boost of 20%.


----------



## Barkus

Funny... I just recently picked up 2 iphone 3g handhelds SUPER cheap because a good friend of mine took them from her kids. Cruel, yes, but regardless, I've been doing everything under the sun to this thing and overclocking is the last thing I've yet to do. So far one of them is jailbroken and unlocked (I'm using it on my T-Mo account) and the other was previously updated to 3.1.3 so I can't jailbreak it "Yet".

Not even sure if I want to overclock the one I'm using but if I break it, I have a spare.

Either way I end up going, I'm glad I read this post because I learned about the term "dice pot" and "ln2".

So yeah, anyone done this yet and baked their iphone and furthermore, I know this might not be the right venue but has anyone unchained a 3.1.3 iphone yet?


----------



## DennisC

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Barkus*


Funny... I just recently picked up 2 iphone 3g handhelds SUPER cheap because a good friend of mine took them from her kids. Cruel, yes, but regardless, I've been doing everything under the sun to this thing and overclocking is the last thing I've yet to do. So far one of them is jailbroken and unlocked (I'm using it on my T-Mo account) and the other was previously updated to 3.1.3 so I can't jailbreak it "Yet".

Not even sure if I want to overclock the one I'm using but if I break it, I have a spare.

Either way I end up going, I'm glad I read this post because I learned about the term "dice pot" and "ln2".

So yeah, anyone done this yet and baked their iphone and furthermore, I know this might not be the right venue but has anyone unchained a 3.1.3 iphone yet?


You can already jailbreak 3.1.3 on a 3G, just not unlock it. If you happen to have the old bootloader, you may be able to unlock it though.


----------



## wizek

What if they downclocked it because they wanted the temperatures to stay down and not the batter life? I'm afraid, has anyone done it? I am wondering if there is a program to view temperatures? Does this require a jail break? I don't want to do it. Prefer the original apple interface, is there a way to do it without jailbreaking it?


----------



## DoubleX

why do you need it to run so fast for, the battery will drain faster, plus the phone will get hotter and your battery will die faster, there is almost nothing you can gain from overclocking it.


----------



## mib2347

Im 90% certain that this was later advised against. Something to do with causing the hardware to wear out very quickly


----------



## DoubleX

i did wait a couple of seconds more than risk of killing my phone


----------



## Wingzero

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OmegaNemesis28*


Technically isn't overclocking. Its like the PSP. The CPUs inside the iPhones are downclocked from their original state. Even the 3GS is underclocked. I believe the Palm Pre has the same CPU as the 3GS and its in the same situation. Or was that the new Blackberry? I forget.


The palm pre got done to something silly like 1.2Ghz.

Linky 
http://www.engadget.com/2010/07/19/p...ernel-not-for/


----------



## wizek

It's not only about that, I am just wondering if there is another metho like using a app. If you do kno how to, please share, I know the risks and thank you for advising







I would be happy with a 50- 100 MHz increase and also, the processor is actually meant to be at 600MHz they reduced it for battery


----------



## didierstouten

Hello I overclocked my iPhone 3G using the fstab method. It is described on this page and the proof (supported with benchmarks) are on this page! Happy overclocking.


----------



## wizek

Haha, from my iPhone 3G went to HTC Desire and overclocked it to 1113MHz







Now i am back on the 3GS







Gonna try overclock it









Anyone tried any of these methods on 3GS?


----------

